# Stock Pot Update with Intro to Waste Treatment - VIDEO



## kadriver (Nov 17, 2017)

Here is my latest video:

https://youtu.be/Qe7HbDXtTy0

kadriver


----------



## Auful (Nov 17, 2017)

I’m still much in the reading and learning process. Your videos are a huge asset to that effect because reading doesn’t always answer some of the technique questions. Thank you for posting them. What model is that burn out furnace?

Regards,
Matt


----------



## cuchugold (Nov 21, 2017)

When you put in some water, there was a white cloud produced. This can't be silver chloride, with so much copper in there. Strange. 

There seems to be a lot of black mud in there. $$$$$


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 22, 2017)

cuchugold said:


> When you put in some water, there was a white cloud produced. This can't be silver chloride, with so much copper in there. Strange.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of black mud in there. $$$$$


Copper 1 chloride.

Göran


----------

